# Dirt Rally - Finland Update ist da.



## Batze (30. September 2015)

Codemasters hält sich weiterhin an seine eigene Timeline und brachte nun das nächste Update für Dirt Rally auf Version 0.8 raus.

Nun heißt es die harten Kurse in Finland zu meistern.
Insgesamt stehen 12 neue Stages zur Verfügung.
Das Update wiegt ca. 4,7 GB.
Auch ist das Spiel, was ja nach Einführung als Early Access im Preis immer ein wenig nach oben kletterte jetzt bei Steam ein wenig günstiger zu bekommen.
Statt 44,99€ jetzt für 38,24€. Wer es noch nicht hat und Rally/Rennsport Fan ist, unbedingt zugreifen. Aber Vorsicht, der Titel ist definitiv nichts für Arcade Racer.


----------

